# 20 wk scan tomorrow...



## Twitchy (Nov 17, 2009)

and really nervous!!! 

Also got diabetic antenatal trauma sorry, clinic too...taking the hubby & toddler along for moral support / distraction (not sure who'll need more entertaining lol!)

Not looking forward to the diabetic clinic part, just seems like a waste of time these days...

Can't wait for the scan though.  Really hope all' well & would love to find out what it is -esp as M keeps asking for a sister!  

Oh well, not long now...


----------



## Steff (Nov 17, 2009)

good luck at both twitchy come back on and let us know how it goes wont you , good that your taking hub and tollder hun they will provide a good distraction for you (i hope) lol xxx


----------



## Minster (Nov 17, 2009)

Twitchy said:


> and really nervous!!!
> 
> Also got diabetic antenatal trauma sorry, clinic too...taking the hubby & toddler along for moral support / distraction (not sure who'll need more entertaining lol!)
> 
> ...



i wish you good luck for tomorrow


----------



## bev (Nov 17, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow Twitchy - let us know how it goes.Bev x


----------



## allisonb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope it goes well today.  Don't worry about diabetic clinic, just nod in the right places and smile!

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 18, 2009)

allisonb said:


> Hope it goes well today.  Don't worry about diabetic clinic, just nod in the right places and smile!
> 
> Ax



Exactly what I was going to say, just smile and nod if their advice is bad. Don't do what I did and listen and then end up feeling bad with high bloods for two weeks cause of them. 

I'm a bit of a wuss and always take my husband with me for moral support and usually hes the one who tells them that they are wrong lol. Hope it goes well anyway and let us know what your having I'm guessing it's a girl.

Emma xx


----------



## rachelha (Nov 18, 2009)

Hope it all goes/went well


----------



## am64 (Nov 18, 2009)

ohhh how exciting !!! let us know how all is!


----------



## Twitchy (Nov 18, 2009)

*What a day!!!*

Well...the good bit is...the scan showed baby is healthy, everything seems to be as it should be, thank God!!!!  And it's.....a Girl!!!!  Eeeek, I don't know anything about girly stuff?!  Always been a bit of a tomboy myself! Guess I'll learn as we go along! 

Apart from that, it was an utter farce.  The appt was 2pm, we got out of the hospital at around 5pm (2 tired & stressed adults, one very tired & thoroughly fed up toddler!).  2 - 4.40 was in the diabetic antenatal clinic, seeing loads of different people (with limited benefit) & having the scan done, then we had to go to try & see if I could be seen by someone in eye casualty dept - I'd asked about the problems with my eyes post laser & they (the diabetic specialist docs in the clinic) were concerned & wanted me to be seen by a specialist there...so they phoned & got an appt set for 4.30 (just before eye casualty closes).  By the time we were released from diabetic clinic the eye casualty dept had closed, and they wouldn't see me...they wouldn't let me come back next week either, so hubby & I are going to have to miss another day off work & go back in first thing tomorrow morning.  Apparently they couldn't see me in normal A&E because they haven't got the right kit! Scary...just don't ever get a bleed out of hours, I guess!!!   So more dilation & probably more laser tomorrow...oh dear.  Not anticipating a good night's sleep tonight...

As for the diabetic side...guess what...I'm testing & correcting too much!! (& you could tell they wanted to tell me to cut the BI too!!!)  **** **!!! I did rant a bit about the only way I could test less was to chuck in my job, throw myself on the benefits system and just not do anything all day (hence no variety, less changes to sugar levels less need to test to check what the heck my levels were doing!).  They were not amused. 

So a thoroughly disheartening & stressful experience again...and I'm back to go through the whole fiasco (minus the nice bit of the scan) in 2 weeks...  Seriously, utterly fed up with this now.  (Good way to put people off having more kids!!!)

But clinging on to the positive - at the mo we've a healthy baby girl growing, all looking good & placenta nicely located at the back...so that's keeping me smiling!


----------



## Steff (Nov 19, 2009)

goodness me twitchy thats what you call a day of 2 halves , firstly im so pleased all is well and your having a girly woop woop im jelous lol, i guess your guna have to get all sparkley and pinkified ( if thats a word lol).Gosh all that hanging about and getting messed about aint good for you hun i am pleased you did not go alone but it must be sooo annoying having to take another day off grrr, i always find it amaxing how they say your testing to much or whatever i test cause i want to or need to and if it is 3 times aday or 13 then i will do it fgs its our diabetes!you just keep your chin up twitchy sounds like your oh and your child are a great support and that lil gal inside you is the best positive you can have xxx


----------



## allisonb (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds like you had a very long and not that useful day...apart from the scan of course!  Am very pleased all is well.  A baby girl....bet your little one is pleased.

Can't believe that they told you that you were testing and correcting too much, how do they expect you to keep you BS in range if you don't!  God it makes me so mad that we're given such rubbish and contradicting advice at a time when what you really need is lots of support!

Whatever you're doing is obvioulsy working for you so I wouldn't change anything.  I go back at the beginning of December for a growth scan and probably a ticking off about having too many hypos, and then every 3/4 weeks after that!

Ax


----------



## Emmal31 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi Twitchy,
Congratulations on your news of a little girl ( i guessed right) I'm a bit of a tomboy as well and so far since finding out i'm having a girl I haven't brought a skirt or dress because I don't really wear either of them myself. 

I test up to about 8 times a day now because my blood sugars are still a nightmare to control and I don't feel that this is too much because I'm trying to get good control and that's even more important at the present time. I also inject up to 7 times a day because I have to do correction doses as well as split doses after each meal. I cut my bi a few weeks ago and it caused an absloute nightmare even though before that my levels were good so just ignore them if you think it's right! they make me so mad because they won't let us do what is best for us. 

I like you find the whole clinic (practically ever week now) expeience stressful waiting around and being given terrible advice most the time that I certainly won't be doing this again anytime soon! 

Glad your little girl is doing well,you'll be seeing her again soon with your first growth scan. Least that's something to look forward to. 

Emma xxx


----------

